# Funny video we have all been there



## Corn likker (Sep 26, 2012)

http://youtu.be/N_NspDWssIY

Wife showed this to me tonight and I thought it was funny


----------



## Ole Nasty (Jul 7, 2012)

My wife just showed that one to me too. It reminded us both of this one.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Lol :bigok:


----------



## Cal3bCart3r (Mar 5, 2012)

hahaha that is too funny... both vids ...


----------

